# raw and primal



## lalik

Avrei bisogno di aiuto per capire il significato di raw and primal riferito alla bocca di una bambina di due settimane.

la frase dice: "Her raw and primal mouth was wide open".

Qualche suggerimento?

Mio tentativo: Aveva la sua piccola bocca innocente spalancata.

ma non mi convince.

Grazie


----------



## King Crimson

Per favore inserisci il contesto.

Tutorial: Cosa significa "aggiungere il *contesto*"?


----------



## lalik

Si tratta di un romanzo, scusate


----------



## King Crimson

Magari qualche dettaglio in più (leggi il tutorial che ti ho indicato per favore)? Volete capire che più informazioni fornite più è facile ricevere aiuto?


----------



## lalik

Sì, l'avevo letto il tutorial, mi sembrava potesse bastare dire che era un romanzo. Ma evidentemente non è così. Si tratta di un romanzo americano contemporaneo, e la frase che ho riportato è il pensiero di una madre che osserva la sua bambina.


----------



## bibiga

*N*on so se il contesto sia sufficiente perché probabilmente devi spiegare dove si trovano mamma e bambina e cosa stanno o stavano facendo. Primal e raw comunque non sono sinonimi di piccola e innocente..


----------



## gerardo94

Io tradurrei con "bocca semplice e pura", credo che sia quello il significato.


----------



## Fooler

Non essendoci contesto e stando a quello che ho trovato in rete per _raw and primal foods_: La sua bocca _da sfamare/svezzare......???_


----------



## london calling

gerardo94 said:


> Io tradurrei con "bocca semplice e pura", credo che sia quello il significato.


Non direi proprio.   'Raw and primal' dà più il senso di 'primitivo ', anche se bisognerebbe capire cosa passava per la mente dell'autore quando l'ha scritto.


----------



## MR1492

london calling said:


> Non direi proprio.




"Raw and primal scream" significa un urlo senza pensier ma pieno de emozione. C'è un terapia psicologico si chiama "primal scream therapy."  Forse questo è un aiuto.

Phil


----------



## bibiga

Fooler said:


> Non essendoci contesto e stando a quello che ho trovato in rete per _raw and primal foods_: La sua bocca _da sfamare/svezzare......???_


Mi sembra che Fooler ci abbia preso ma senza altro contesto è difficile..


----------



## johngiovanni

It seems like a "transferred epithet".  It is the baby's needs which are "raw and primal".
"La sua bocca era spalancata: doveva soddisfare le sue esigenze naturali, primordiali".
(Assuming she wants to be fed.  We need more context.)
"Era un'espressione naturale, primordiale".


----------



## bibiga

Forse si voleva solo intendere "bocca da neonata". Cosa c'è di più primordiale di un neonato?


----------



## lalik

Scusate, rientro solo adesso nel forum. Grazie per i suggerimenti, che ne dite di "bocca pura primordiale". In fondo si tratta di una mamma che guarda la bocca della sua bambina a cui d il latte, no?


----------



## Tellure

"La sua bocca era famelicamente e istintivamente spalancata."

Con l'uso dell'avverbio, la frase ha più senso in italiano, a mio modesto parere.


----------



## bibiga

Insisto, forse è meglio tradurlo come "bocca da neonata" tout court.


----------



## london calling

Insisti se vuoi : non vuol dire che hai ragione.


----------



## bibiga

No..certo..però gradirei almeno una risposta..anche negativa..e comunque a mio avviso è la miglior traduzione


----------



## london calling

Abbiamo già risposto.  Non va bene.  Innocente e primordiale sono concetti diversi.  È difficile renderlo in italiano, lo so.


----------



## johngiovanni

MR1492 said:


> "Raw and primal scream" significa un urlo senza pensier ma pieno de emozione.



Would "spontanea e primordiale" or "schietta e primordiale" work?


----------



## MR1492

johngiovanni said:


> Would "spontanea e primordiale" or "schietta e primordiale" work?



Of the two, my suggestion would be the former.  As LC noted, it might just be difficult to properly render the sense in Italian.

Phil


----------



## barking fellows

Si' lalik, "la sua pura bocca primordiale"   mi piace molto. Non dimentichiamo che in senso figurato "raw" sta anche per "inesperto, poco avvezzo"..raw talent = talento naturale..


----------



## bibiga

london calling said:


> Abbiamo già risposto.  Non va bene. Innocente e primordiale sono concetti diversi. È difficile renderlo in italiano, lo so.


dove avete risposto?


----------



## london calling

Vedi la mia post 9 in cui dico di no a 'puro e semplice ' (parente ad 'innocente ').


----------



## Pietruzzo

Direi "La sua bocca stava spalancata per un istinto primordiale"


----------



## Lorena1970

lalik said:


> "bocca pura primordiale".



Mi suona terrificante, ma senza sapere CHI ha scritto il libro, un sunto della trama, LO STILE/REGISTRO DEL LIBRO etc. è impossibile trovare qualcosa di decente. Secondo me. Ha ragione King Crimson: leggi bene il tutorial, e vedrai quante info mancano....


----------



## bibiga

LC..il post 9 non spiega perché "bocca da neonata" non vada bene.


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Non direi proprio.   'Raw and primal' dà più il senso di 'primitivo ', anche se bisognerebbe capire cosa passava per la mente dell'autore quando l'ha scritto.



" *con le sue* *piccole fauci spalancate"*.......come suona? "fauci" sa di primitivo e selvaggio, e allo stesso tempo è un modo di dire comune in italiano che richiama una bocca un po' animalesca e "rozza".


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> " *con le sue* *piccole fauci spalancate"*.......come suona? "fauci" sa di primitivo e selvaggio, e allo stesso tempo è un modo di dire comune in italiano che richiama una bocca un po' animalesca e "rozza".


 A me piace! Molto.


----------



## bibiga

Lorena1970 said:


> " *con le sue* *piccole fauci spalancate"*.......come suona?


Ottimo!


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> " *con le sue* *piccole fauci spalancate"*.......come suona? "fauci" sa di primitivo e selvaggio, e allo stesso tempo è un modo di dire comune in italiano che richiama una bocca un po' animalesca e "rozza".


Bello!


----------

